# Hilarious - OH Congressman Legalizes Marijuana...For Himself!



## TLR (Aug 16, 2009)

http://theskunk.org/2009/08/congressman-legalizes-pot-for-himself/



The Skunk said:


> August 15, 2009 &#8226; 2,118 views
> 
> --> WASHINGTON, DC &#8212; Congressman Sal Dennison (D-OH) successfully inserted an amendment into a House bill, which would legalize marijuana for his own personal use.
> 
> ...



This is beyond awesome. I really wanna befriend a congressman around here and have him slip my name in a bill like that!


----------



## robmills (Aug 16, 2009)

Now thats one lucky ass bastard!


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Aug 16, 2009)

TLR said:


> http://theskunk.org/2009/08/congressman-legalizes-pot-for-himself/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


From the About page at theskunk.org:
*About*

Believe it or not, the most asked question from some of our baffled readers is: Is this for real?
Hmm, lets see, the subtitle to this online magazine is Tasteless Satire for the Ill-Informed.
If that doesnt tip you off, then I will admit it: The articles are 100% made-up, but the satire behind them is as real as John McCains confusion about shiites and sunnis."


----------



## TLR (Aug 16, 2009)

TokinPodPilot said:


> From the About page at theskunk.org:
> *About*
> 
> Believe it or not, the most asked question from some of our baffled readers is: Is this for real?
> ...



Haha, I got linked to the article from reddit, and didn't even bother to read anything about the actual website. I figured it was called the skunk because it was a mostly mj-related site.

Tehee.

Mods can delete this


----------



## JahRoots (Aug 17, 2009)

Sal Dennison for president!!!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2009)

JahRoots said:


> Sal Dennison for president!!!


that sneaky summa bitch


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this true?, I thought this was a little crazy when i read it!


----------



## shajuggalo (Sep 2, 2009)

im from ohio and there is no

SAL DENNISON

lol


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 2, 2009)

That is the fucking shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! Props too him for even havin the balls to put that shit in there!!!!!!! Thats just fuckin awesome!!!!!!!!!
(IF ITS TRUE...)


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 2, 2009)

YEAH... looked at all the other shit on the site. . . Bullshit. . . Damn, would've been great if it had actually happened cause you know those fuckers in congress dont read every word on every page anyway!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds like a plan.,.,i just wanna be there to sneak ini people in there,lol,.,.,"herb is legalized in the 818,323,213,310,661,626,and the rest of cali,lol"


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 16, 2009)

lol a congress man shoud puta one sentance ammandment that says pot is legal to all americans for any use forever... not just one person... u feelme?


----------



## lou~dog (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah its BS; here's some more

http://theskunk.org/2009/08/new-pepsi-beverage-made-from-tuna-and-beans/


----------



## macinnis (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder if you could actually pull that off. They really don't read the bills it seems


----------

